# Remember When?



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Good Morning everyone, I wanted to share a short story. I was traveling to a job the other day to a town that I have not been to recently and passed by a restaurant that I took my wife to for her birthday about 10 years ago. It brought back memories because we had a group of 10 friends that went there to celebrate and from there went to the casinos in Atlantic City for hours to gamble, walk the boardwalk and we did all the rides on the pier that night. My point is I didn't worry about my gut at all that night. Although my IBS has been bad for 20 years now I was able to manage it with just imodium and didn't give going out a secong thought. I remember going out on my friends boat on the bay almost every weekend all day, enjoying our times together. I remember going to Disney World every year and enjoying every minute of each day, from 9am until they closed the parks. Each day we would eat breakfast at Shoney's buffet and each day would eat dinner without giving "eating" a secong thought. I remember going to my kids Christmas concerts at school and having a good time. And my son's baseball and football games. It's funny how going by that one restaurant brought back so many good memories of how good life was back then. It feels like it was yesterday, yet it has been 10 years. Yeah, life is better today than when I was at my lowest point last year, Thanks to Mike's tapes and Marilyn, but gone *for now * are the days of doing anything, anytime, anywhere, and enjoying it.


----------

